# R.I.P Mr. Fishy Fish and Ryu



## Nikita (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr. Fishy Fish was my second betta, he was a pretty VT male, my cat ate him. Ryu was my first betta also a red VT, my sisters cat made him jump out of the bowl i had him in. i found him after school stiff and lifeless. both were the keepers of many whispered secrets, and the most spirited betta i know of, may they rest in the summerlands until they feel it is time to be reincarnated.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Those poor guys. RIP little fishies. That sucks..


----------

